# R.i.p Sidney



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Our beloved corn snake Sidney passed away last night. He was a very gentle giant. He regurgitated a meal on Saturday and had become very thin. Tried to feed him again last night but refused. He died a couple of hours later. 
God bless big guy, you will be missed!!!!!!


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, such a shame


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Cheers mate. Was sad to see him go. But that's part of keeping pets I suppose.


----------

